# Andre Miller Arrested



## King Sancho Fantastic

First the dunk by Smush, and now this...
Miller arrested


----------



## 77AJ

A traffic citation, he missed the court date on and got arrested. Not a good couple days for Miller. Plus he had been in and out of court already dealing with his ex-girlfriend.


----------



## cpawfan

Perhaps now Watson will get some playing time.

Just kidding, but after the last 2 games, I feel like Brooks is only a slightly better coach than Michael Cooper.


----------



## USSKittyHawk

23AirJordan said:


> A taffic citation, he missed the court date on and got arrested. Not a good couple days for Miller. Plus he had been in and out of court already dealing with his ex-girlfriend.


What happen with his ex-gf just curious?


----------



## 77AJ

Kitty said:


> What happen with his ex-gf just curious?


She wanted to put a Restraining order on Miller, but during court the Judge dismissed the case because Millers ex-girlfriend had repeatedly made visits with Miller. And also Millers ex-girlfriend was trying to seek $100,000 from Miller after she alleged he had threatened her. Both sides acknowledged that the dispute started with the decision to end the relationship. So what went down is that she tried hard to get some money out of Miller by saying she was his common law wife. Poor Miller has had a tough time as of late.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

Oops my bad..he was arrested before the game. But im gonna assume that the dunk by Smush didnt brighten his day. :biggrin: Great game last nice Nuggs fans. See you guys at the Staples center. :cheers:


----------



## 77AJ

More on Miller....



> Miller, 29, was arrested on a warrant for failing to appear in court on a traffic citation. The warrant stemmed from a violation in March when he was charged with having ficticious plates, driving 10-19 mph over the speed limit and failure to display proof of insurance.


http://www.rockymountainnews.com/drmn/nuggets/article/0,1299,DRMN_20_4209406,00.html


----------



## USSKittyHawk

23AirJordan said:


> She wanted to put a Restraining order on Miller, but during court the Judge dismissed the case because Millers ex-girlfriend had repeatedly made visits with Miller. And also Millers ex-girlfriend was trying to seek $100,000 from Miller after she alleged he had threatened her. Both sides acknowledged that the dispute started with the decision to end the relationship. So what went down is that she tried hard to get some money out of Miller by saying she was his common law wife. Poor Miller has had a tough time as of late.


Wow, these athletes have to be real careful, there is always someone out there trying to get paid. He just appears to have such a quiet and calm demeanor. Reading the title that he was arrested, came as a shock at first. I was thinking what could he have possibily done, until I found out it was just a traffic ticket, and other violations.:biggrin: What in the world was he doing with fake plates?


----------



## Timmons

Pretty nuts. I saw this story on 9news.com earlier too. Not Dre's best couple of days! Haha.

Now that George is back he can keep the trio happy and get Earl Dubs in the game!


----------



## 77AJ

Kitty said:


> Wow, these athletes have to be real careful, there is always someone out there trying to get paid. He just appears to have such a quiet and calm demeanor. Reading the title that he was arrested, came as a shock at first. I was thinking what could he have possibily done, until I found out it was just a traffic ticket, and other violations.:biggrin: What in the world was he doing with fake plates?


Yep athletes definitely have a target on their backs. Miller is a pretty down to earth guy. He comes from very meager beginnings. The guy grew up in Compton Californina helped his family make ends meet by selling fruit during and after Sports Games to people. So he doesn't really seem to be the kind of guy you excpect getting in to trouble. The Fake plates thing is really strange, I'm sure more will come out about it, but I have no idea why he would have them.


----------



## 77AJ

thetobin73 said:


> Pretty nuts. I saw this story on 9news.com earlier too. Not Dre's best couple of days! Haha.
> 
> Now that George is back he can keep the trio happy and get Earl Dubs in the game!


Definitely not Dre Day :biggrin:


----------



## 77AJ

> Miller plays hours after arrest on traffic warrant
> By Sarah Langbein, Rocky Mountain News
> November 4, 2005
> 
> Denver Nuggets guard Andre Miller got out of jail Wednesday in time to play against the Los Angeles Lakers, a 99-97 loss in overtime.
> 
> Miller was arrested about 1 p.m. Wednesday by Denver police on an outstanding traffic warrant, Det. John White said. Miller was booked out of jail about four hours before tip-off.
> 
> On March 14, five days before Miller's 29th birthday, he was cited by the Colorado State Patrol for driving 18 mph above the speed limit on E-470.
> 
> Miller also was cited for having fictitious license plates on a 2003 silver Lexus and for failure to show proof of insurance, court documents show.
> 
> Then, Miller didn't show for an Oct. 25 hearing in an Arapahoe County courtroom, the second time he missed a court hearing related to the case, court records show. A warrant was issued in June for his arrest but later canceled.
> 
> Despite his arrest, Miller played Wednesday and recorded 11 points and 11 assists.
> 
> Nuggets coach George Karl said Thursday he hadn't spoken with Miller about his legal woes.
> 
> "I just hope Andre can clean them up in the next 24 hours and be ready to play (tonight against the Portland Trail Blazers)," Karl said.
> 
> Miller is scheduled to appear in court later this month.


*Link* http://www.rockymountainnews.com/drmn/nuggets/article/0,1299,DRMN_20_4211303,00.html


----------

